# I'm losing my mind!



## Keepinitkash (Dec 13, 2013)

I've been suffering from DP/DR on and off since I was 17 (I'm 20 now).

Right now it's the worst it's ever been. I feel like I'm dead or dreaming. Things physically look artificial and unreal. I feel like I'm in a dome. I don't know what to do anymore. I'm looking for relief. I've gotten over it before.. almost a year with no symptoms.. I was at the top of the world. When I started my third year of college this fall semester everything went downhill. I remember the day exactly.. I was having a panic attack. I was expecting the attack to pass.. the feeling of unreality to last the 30 seconds it usually does. But that "unreality" hasn't subsided since. I'm living in a life of fear and confusion. Advice please


----------



## smilingtogether (Aug 30, 2013)

Sometimes I wake up feeling like "I'm back" and then I think about it and I'm not. I have been going through this for almost two years. I'm sorry it's been so long and you're very strong for holding on as long as you have been.

I wish you the best of luck and a quick recovery. Have you considered therapy?


----------



## Keepinitkash (Dec 13, 2013)

I've seen 3 doctors total but it was before I knew anything about DP. I have panic disorder, which have the same symptoms (feeling of unreality) but not nearly as long. They didn't really know what I was talking about when I explained bright lights and feeling like I'm in a dream. I'm about to start my finals week so I think afterwards I am going to find someone. Do you do anything about yours? Anything that really helps you?


----------



## smilingtogether (Aug 30, 2013)

Not really. The most I can do is ignore it... I heard grounding techniques work for some people.


----------



## Keepinitkash (Dec 13, 2013)

what do you mean by grounding techniques?


----------



## smilingtogether (Aug 30, 2013)

Keepinitkash said:


> what do you mean by grounding techniques?


http://www.bcbhr.org/Articles.aspx?7


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

You're not losing your mind, it just feels like you are. You're mind has become so accustomed to the fear cycle that it literally plays a trick on itself and creates panic. You do have the ability to reverse this cycle as I am very familiar with the panic cycle. First off realize that a panic attack is not dangerous nor are you going to lose your mind from one no matter how bad it becomes. Second, realize that whatever happens in your mind has a physiological effect on the body so if you're in a constant state of fear then your body and mind will become accustom to that.

The simple yet ridiculous pattern of a panic attack:

1. slight uneasiness with your surrounding environment

2. tightness in breathing

3. mind begins to race with the fear of the mild symptoms you sense

4. Disorganized thoughts such as am i losing my mind, what's going to happen next, something is not right with me creates more fear

5. more panic sets in and it continues this way until something grounds you out of the cycle

Learn some simple grounding techniques such as breathing exercises and meditating they will help, but eventually you will have to explore the source of your panic.


----------



## gygjghbj (Sep 26, 2013)

Keepinitkash said:


> I've been suffering from DP/DR on and off since I was 17 (I'm 20 now).
> 
> Right now it's the worst it's ever been. I feel like I'm dead or dreaming. Things physically look artificial and unreal. I feel like I'm in a dome. I don't know what to do anymore. I'm looking for relief. I've gotten over it before.. almost a year with no symptoms.. I was at the top of the world. When I started my third year of college this fall semester everything went downhill. I remember the day exactly.. I was having a panic attack. I was expecting the attack to pass.. the feeling of unreality to last the 30 seconds it usually does. But that "unreality" hasn't subsided since. I'm living in a life of fear and confusion. Advice please


I feel like I too am losing my mind every day due to being in a very harsh state of DP. Some things that help me are hobbies, like creating music. I just have to really focus. But as for wiping it away completely, I have not achieved that yet. And it feels like I never will.


----------

